# Where to buy BBS RXII bolts...



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

I know I can get them at BFI for $2.25/ea... 

But I have a set of RXIIs missing all 80 bolts, and I don't want to spend $180 on friggin' bolts. 

Is there anywhere else any of you know that I can find them for sale for less?


----------



## 84GLIRacer (Feb 10, 2008)

180 that's it, 160 somewhere but I tried to find it, no luck, I've been stacking because I want the real BBS rivets/bolts, loot 

I have some RX one are the RXII two piece anything come apart.


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

okay so I was off on my number of bolts per wheel, it's 16 not 20 

and the good news is that I found 30 of the bolts! 

Now I just need 34 more. Should be about $80 or so shipped. Still a lot, but a helluva lot better than the $180 I originally was thinking it might cost. 

Bump to see if there are any cheaper places than BFI to buy these bolts. :beer:


----------



## unyea (Jul 21, 2009)

I need two bolts only. Blackforest Industries never gets back to me and I have been trying to buy 2 from them for 2 weeks now!!! If you can find some I will buy 2 from you?? OR if anyone else has 2 bolts I will take them ASAP!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

What are the bolt specs?


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> What are the bolt specs?


 I'm not sure about thread pitch & such. 
They're a pretty distinctive look...I'm not even sure the BFI ones are an exact OEM match...


----------



## unyea (Jul 21, 2009)

I haz cheezeburgerz said:


> I'm not sure about thread pitch & such.
> They're a pretty distinctive look...I'm not even sure the BFI ones are an exact OEM match...


 They are 7 mm with a 1.0 pitch with a 8 mm triple square head.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

How long and how wide is the head?


----------



## Slam-Hog (Aug 12, 2010)

m7x1.0 Titanium


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

And how long?


----------



## Slam-Hog (Aug 12, 2010)

Theres 22mm of thread
Head is 6mm tall
Head is 12.5mm dia.
Its a 8mm tri square
2mm chamfer on the head
OAL is 31mm

They don't look like the ones bfi sells. There is a heavier chamfer on the head, and there is a button on the threaded end where they must have used a tail stock to hold it for machining. The BFIs look cold formed.

I already ordered the ones from bfi. If they aren't titanium i'm sending them back.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I have one very similar that has a 12.5mm wide head, 6.3mm tall head, M7x22 and is grade 5 Titanium and they are $2.25 each.


----------

